# Okuma Cedros jigging rods



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone on here have any real world experience with these ?

from what I've read about them they sound like a good rod

Do any local shops carry these?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the extra heavy Cedros conventional rod. I love it. I jig it, I even sometimes bottom fish it. It has balls for sure. I really like the spiral wrapped foregrip, the only thing I would say negative about the rod is I wish the foregrip was a little fatter. It makes my hands cramp after a long day of jigging. Other than that it is awesome! I like the exposed rod blank butt section and triangle reel seat. I have it paired with a Daiwa Saltist Black 30 with 100lb braid and a 80lb fluoro top shot. I don't think any local stores cary them though.

Bob


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

half hitch has em. i like the looks of em, but havent used one.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Where did you get a black saltist 30 ?


----------



## Coastal (Oct 24, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Looked at them the other day at a tackle store in Niceville. Looks like a nice rod for the price but after doing a google search and talking to another tackle store they pretty much all said that they have a tendency to break at the tip. Okuma offers a lifetime warranty on the rod but if it breaks while you?re out fishing than what?s the point. I rather spend a little more money and get a nicer rod that will not break under stress. Hope this helps.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

At Bass Pro in Destin. I had the tip of mine replaced with a roller tip BTW. I found that the uni-to-uni connection from 100lb braid to 80lb fluoro wouldn't go easily through the stock eye. The roller tip works like a champ.

Bob


----------



## Big Daddy T (Feb 15, 2009)

I just bought one from Sam's Club for around $99. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but from what I read, it looks like a fine rod. They had a limited quantity last weekend, so I'm not sure if they still have them or not. I hope to try mine out this weekend.



Tim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Big Daddy T (5/16/2009)*I just bought one from Sam's Club for around $99


Sam's club has Okuma jigging rods? Do you mean Sam's in O.B.?


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

what length and weight rod did you get ?

MH or H ?

I was in Sam's in OB yesterday and I didn't see any there


----------



## Big Daddy T (Feb 15, 2009)

No, this was Sam's in Pensacola. Sorry about that. I should have been more specific. They had lots of saltwater tackle, clothing, etc. It was at the very front of the store in the center isle. I haven't been back in a couple of weeks, so I don't know if they are still there. I talked to a buddy of mine yesterday, and he said that Reel Fun Bait and Tackle in Pensacola sells the Okuma rods. At about $100 with a lifetime warranty, it seemed like a great rod.


----------

